# I saw an Info-Mercial =D



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

Here is the product:

http://www.powerpressurecooker.com/

I would love to know if anyone uses anything like this. I have an All American for canning so this would be strickly for cooking in.

I did do a search on Amazon and all the ones they offer have great reviews. The only thing that bothers me about this one is the inside dish. They are saying it's nonstick, which means non-stainless steel.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Is it just faster?

The extra speed is not worth it to me for $100. My stove-top pressure cooking pan was $0.50 at a rummage sale.


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

razorback said:


> Here is the product:
> 
> http://www.powerpressurecooker.com/
> 
> ...


First let me say the following is rare if people follow their canner instructions !

It all depends on how much your going to use it and what your 
intending to cook certain food require a good headspace to prevent 
blowing the contents all over the kitchen as the thicker contents can crawl 
up to the inside toward the pressure relief / weight.
It is a restriction of the exhaust and it draws the fluid up more space between the liquid and the top lees chance of this happening.
it also depends on the viscosity / thickness of the food if it splatters 
near the vent all it takes is the space to be small enough and the liquid will shoot out and can even be so violent as to suck the cooker flat
or until the seal is broken then it will stop I try to do all my pressure 
cooking outside in my shed and I keep a beach towel near for my protection from splattering hot stuff but it is out of habit as mine is a 21 quart American canner.
I like that it has no rubber / silicone seal it is metal to metal if the crap 
hit the fan and your seal is bad where are you going to find one?

As with any cookery it needs to be cleaned well I use bartenders helper 
to excoriate any mineral residue and a polished surface reduces residue 
build up check the vent and use vinegar or a mineral remover to keep it clear and use filtered water in your cooking is a good idea because it 
makes foods taste like they should not tainted by minerals like sulfur
and magnesium and others dissolved in your water not to mention 
excessive chlorine.

If your coffee tea and other drinks have a lackluster flavor try filtered 
water on these also.
I find that not allowing the water NOT to boil just to start and cut off the 
fire as the less heat and time in heat keeps the oils from making the 
caffeine drinks bitter I also use a French press with cold water but you need to do it the night or day before and heat it when you want a cup 
no grounds or leaves no worry of the heat bringing out the oils.

sorry got a bit sidetracked 
in answer to your question the All American Canner is the finest 
piece of canning equipment you can buy it has a backup pressure gauge 
heavy duty and if kept clean it will not pock mark or blister the metal 
one of the reasons to keep the interior clean and polished any minerals off
this insures precise cooking pressure just remember to allow steam to 
vent per time as explained in your manual then place the weight on
and make sure you allow the cool down time advised and I use a bent 
wire to check the vent after I remove the weight but with the American 
the gauge is a double safety but I still check 

I have a 21 quart if memory serves me.
this allows for double stacked jars, canning 2 X the amount 
I think having double the amount of space to liquid will work safely.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a 14 qt all american that I can in, this would be for just cooking a meal in =) 

I went big with my canning canner and I can't even picture me trying to cook a meal in it LOL!!! I can barely see over the thing sitting on the stove. I have to get a step ladder to get the jars out of it.

This one would hopefully take the place of eating out so much. With the way we have to work some nights we are home until after 8 (and sometimes 9) so being able to cook something PDQ would help us to stop picking something up on the way home.

I'm also not one not to leave the crock pot on while I'm not at home for many hours =(

So even though the upfront cost is high, I'd probably ending up saving the money back with lunch and dinner not being bought out a few days a week.

Thank for all the info!!! I'm still researching to see what all my options are LOL!!! I can research things to death I tell ya!!!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Razorback, look into getting a vegetable steamer. 
They are a lot less money, just as fast, and probably easier to use.


----------



## BlueFeather (Jan 9, 2013)

Razorback,
I think you would be much better served by buying a small stainless pressure cooker. You can brown meat in them and then scrub to your hearts content without worrying about damaging the inside. They are very efficient and everything I've cooked is done in under an hour. I mostly use mine for roast, less tender cuts of meat, soups and stews, beans, and rice using the PIP method. Higher pressure for less time. And I can still use it when there is no electricity. Just put it on my camp stove or silverfire. It is lightweight and easy to store. And I can use it like a regular cooking pot if needed. Have had it for over 10 years and we use it often for "fast food".
BlueFeather


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

It will cook things faster. You will still have to cut up your food, add the spices and what not and then cook it. When I was working long days I went the opposite direction, to the freezer. When I cooked I would cook a lot. Prep time for several meals is not much more than for one meal. I would then portion it out and freeze it. In the morning I would pull something out of the freezer and place it in the fridge. While the microwave was doing its part I could make a salad or open a can of vegetables. When I kept at it I had three to five choices and these were constantly changing. Chile, stew, and beans work equally well in the freezer or canned up. Lasagna, enchiladas, and too many casseroles to mention, just slip the dish into the microwave or oven.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

I will look in the steamer ( I love steamed veggies anyway!!) and the regular smaller canner. I have been wanting one for smaller batches of canning =D 

In my researching I'm learning it's a whole new skill set to actually cook in any pressure cooker. So this might get interesting!!

Thank You for the help!!!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

You can put your crock pot outside, just a thought. That way if it were to malfunction, it doesn't burn down the house. 

I saw the infomercial too & looked into them. They seem pretty cool but it does require learning how to cook in them & more space. I didn't buy one because I already have a pressure cooker that I can in & a cookbook for it (that I haven't used) & we really don't have any needs that it would meet that can't be easily met with what we already have. Freezer cooking is my best friend & the crockpot is a lifesaver sometimes. We also use our canned meats & other preps as quick meals, keeps them rotated.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm looking at a banner add on this page that says 3 payments of $26.65. It doesn't suit my needs but if it suits yours then this mis a chance to save a few bucks.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

I broke down and odered a electric pressure cooker from amazon that has a stainless steel inside crock. Ok so far I love it!!! (but have only cooked 2 meals LOL).

It is really easy to use, the food tastes good out of it and clean up is 1 pot. The one thing I may not like about it is the gasket. I use an all american canner so I'm not use to a rubber (or silicone in this case) gasket. I did read in the reviews that they hold the food oders =( and it does. Sitting on the counter you can't smell it but put it under your nose and you can tell it's there. Any special secrets to help with that?


----------

